# Philip Bloom's Review Canon 5d Mark iii



## Deadpool790 (Mar 28, 2012)

Damn New Zealand looks so nice...

Canon 5Dmk3 video review

Full Article + video in anyone is interested in reading
http://philipbloom.net/2012/03/22/5dmk3/


----------



## etx (Mar 28, 2012)

finally, a decent review!


----------



## JR (Mar 29, 2012)

Very instructive. Thanks for posting


----------



## AnselA (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks - v.interesting


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks!
I was hoping, that Cameron took 5d3 deep into water to test it's high iso but there are no results posted as far...


----------



## Wild (Mar 29, 2012)

That was a great review! Really cool footage from New Zealand. Anybody have any idea what program he was using in post production?


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 29, 2012)

Wild said:


> That was a great review! Really cool footage from New Zealand. Anybody have any idea what program he was using in post production?



It seems he told Adobe Premiere.


----------



## Wild (Mar 29, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Wild said:
> 
> 
> > That was a great review! Really cool footage from New Zealand. Anybody have any idea what program he was using in post production?
> ...



Okay cool thanks! Must have just missed him saying that.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 29, 2012)

well, statistically speaking ONE guy was meant to like the camera eventually 8)
I'm glad he did.


----------



## Hill Benson (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice review, thanks for posting. I liked how he did the ISO comparisons as well as pointing out how the cleaner video can handle sharpening in post opposed to the MkII.


----------



## Deadpool790 (Mar 29, 2012)

Quick question is it possible if Magic Lantern hacks the 5d mark iii can it improve the lines in a video?( *like the gh2*). 
I am still not clear about how many lines the 5d mark iii has some say 700 others 800? If anyone can elaborate this for me it would be much appreciated.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 29, 2012)

Deadpool790 said:


> Quick question is it possible if Magic Lantern hacks the 5d mark iii can it improve the lines in a video?( *like the gh2*).



I would say rather not.


----------



## smithy (Mar 29, 2012)

That's a very different New Zealand from the one I can see out of my apartment window!


----------



## 1sicknickel (Mar 29, 2012)

I asked this question on vimeo but wanted to ask here. What picture style is he using? Also, does anyone know the compression he used was is ALL-I or IPB. Im having the hardest time trying to find decent information without people getting into a huge discussion and debate over how the Mk2 was better.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 29, 2012)

Deadpool790 said:


> Quick question is it possible if Magic Lantern hacks the 5d mark iii can it improve the lines in a video?( *like the gh2*).
> I am still not clear about how many lines the 5d mark iii has some say 700 others 800? If anyone can elaborate this for me it would be much appreciated.



it is an estimate. you can read more about it here and other various entries on his site.
http://www.eoshd.com/content/7631/panasonic-gh2-vs-5d-mark-iii
the point being, the 5DmkIII, because of the way it samples to reduce moire, smudges fine details and produces a softer image than competing cameras that shoot close to true 1080p. the comparison is made that the video looks like upscaled 720p in the level of details regardless of the codec used (and it is often the best, all-I codec that is used)

You can get *some* detail back using sharpening, but as with stills, you can't gain resolution by sharpening and you always risk creating artifacts and other undesireables if you're not selective. IMO having to wedge shapening at the right levels on every frame of footage is going to be a major PITA.



1sicknickel said:


> I asked this question on vimeo but wanted to ask here. What picture style is he using? Also, does anyone know the compression he used was is ALL-I or IPB. Im having the hardest time trying to find decent information without people getting into a huge discussion and debate over how the Mk2 was better.


All-I.


----------



## jcs (Mar 29, 2012)

I have low-level analyzed ALL-I and IPB: ALL-I has significant noise as well as a macroblock quantization issue (large square patches with reduced high-frequency information). See my posts, pictures and video here (need to log in to see pictures): http://cinema5d.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=39999

IPB looks excellent, better than ALL-I in every way, including using about 3x less disk space.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 30, 2012)

jcs said:


> I have low-level analyzed ALL-I and IPB: ALL-I has significant noise as well as a macroblock quantization issue (large square patches with reduced high-frequency information). See my posts, pictures and video here (need to log in to see pictures): http://cinema5d.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=39999
> 
> IPB looks excellent, better than ALL-I in every way, including using about 3x less disk space.



one thing i notice though one the first post to that link, the 5D3 looks cleaner at high iso, none of the banding or green tint mess but OTOH they keep going for the darn waxy NR look and the sky compressed to giant block noise instead of a nice 'grainy' noise, even the 5D2 shows more grain and nore detail retention in lower contrast areas, well it depends though, the 5D2 often isn't natural grainy enough either and then it just looks way worse than the 5D3 at high iso as in his tunnel test otoh

i wish they focused less on NR and more on a high quality look

looking over them more, the 5D3 does do a lot better at the much higher ISOs, way better with moire/aliasing but it does have a nasty habit of blurring over fine lower contrast details. The tunnel pavement looks gritty and bumpy, real bumps on the 5D2, but look polished concrete on the 5D3, hopefully he had NR turned on, I bet he did and I don't think he sharpened in post either so maybe that would fix it.... I don't like the wax works, whether on a NR blu-ray transfer or here or anywhere


----------



## Jedifarce (Apr 1, 2012)

Deadpool790 said:


> Damn New Zealand looks so nice...



It's not convincing enough to make me upgrade to a Mark III, I'd rather spend that money on a 28mm Zeiss CP.2 prime lens.


----------



## Fishnose (Apr 1, 2012)

smithy said:


> That's a very different New Zealand from the one I can see out of my apartment window!


That's because you live in Detroit now.......


----------

